# Direct3D



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

I got up this morning and tried to show somebody a screen saver and all of the sudden I get "No hardware Accelerated Direct 3D devices were found" and "Could not find any compatible 3D devices" . I have no idea why this has happened...unless my kid did something to the computer. I reinstalled DirectX and reinstalled my video drivers but still get the same thing. Anybody help me with this....it's driving me nuts.

WinME 750Mhz 256MB Ram
TNT 32MB graphics card


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's something quick to check. Open up display properties in the control panel, go to settings-> advanced -> trobleshoot(in xp, think its called same in 9x) and make sure the hardware acceleration slider is set to the far right.


----------

